# How runaway complain can be lifted?



## prettymheeia (May 28, 2012)

I just found out that my previous employer filed a complain as a runaway in Dubai. I dont know why they cant cancel my visa when they already have all the documents needed for the cancellation even my passport. 

How can I removed my absconding case when I am outside the country?

I felt so worried just incase I do some transit in dubai from other country?

Thank you


----------

